# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá máy CNC mini hành trình 20x20

## longdq

Em xin phép các bác cho em đấu giá máy CNC của em. Theo lời khuyên của một số bác thì máy của em nên mang bán đấu giá nên e mở top này mời các bác ghé qua  :Smile: 
Cấu hình máy: X:20cm, Y 20cm, Z 9 cm
Động cơ Vexta PK268-02A, Driver UDK2120
Ray vuông X, Y 20 dài 30 hành trình 22 cm, Visme 16 bước 10 THK hành trình 35cm, 
Ray Z 15 dài 30 hành trình 22cm, visme Combo IKO bước 4 hành trình 9cm
Kích thước mặt bàn: 25 * 30 Cm
Máy trang bị quạt làm mát đầy đủ cho Driver và Step.
Động cơ trục chính của Nhật công suất 450W
Toàn bộ máy dùng điện 100V, bán kèm theo máy là cục Lioa 1KW

E demo tí sản phẩm tối nay. 

E bonus thêm tí hình sản phẩm  :Big Grin: 
Em cũng thành viên mới, luật thế nào cũng chưa nắm rõ. Nhưng e xin phép đưa ra giá đề xuất đấu giá là 10tr, thời gian kết thúc đấu giá là 23h tối Chủ Nhật này - tức ngày 22/11/2015. Bước giá đưa ra mỗi nấc tăng là 50K ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Bước giá là 50k, còn giá khởi điểm là 100k hay bao nhiêu để bà nhảy vào giành giựt cho vui nào bác chủ  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Đọc vào thấy hình như khởi điểm 10M + x50K ạ.

----------


## longdq

vâng, khởi điểm 10tr thôi ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

Bác để giá bán nun thì hay hơn chứ giá khởi điểm đã cao thế thì chắc ko dc đông vui cho lém

----------


## longdq

thấp quá thì cũng ko giúp e kiếm đc bộ spindle bác ạ  :Big Grin: 
Chỉ cần e nó đủ bộ spindle tạm tạm ăn thép là đủ vs e rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

đủ bộ spindle ăn thép và biến tần luôn hả bác chủ ? hơi căng.


---Căng thứ nhất là cái máy khó có ai bid đầu tiên...
---Căng thứ 2 đúng spindle ăn thép thì nó còn mắc hơn cái máy bác đăng giá bán bên kia nữa , bác cứ tham khảo taobao con nào gấu gấu 12000rpm ăn thép là biết.

----------


## longdq

em mua hàng cũ thôi bác. tầm 13tr là có bộ rồi

----------


## longdq

Em xin update tí, tối qua mới dùng e nó gia công được cái gối bắt động cơ

----------


## longdq

Ăn thép đây ạ

----------


## ducduy9104

Má ơi, ăn xong 1 lớp chắc cái máy còn mỗi con ốc là nguyên vẹn  :Frown:

----------


## longdq

trộm vía máy e vẫn còn cứng lắm bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

